# man wearing polish in public



## nail guy (Jul 7, 2014)

hi everyone, So i get my toes painted at a salon which is always a funny experience. the stares i get from the ladies there are funny some want to say something other give me the look of disgust, i never showed anyone that my toes are painted. i post a bunch of pics for the most part i was just having fun with the colors. i know nail polish on men is kinda pushing it, but if i wore all black all solid colors would that be alright. if i do this i want to do it right do my feet look descent enough to pull it off, you know if my feet are ugly then it not going to look right i don't know never had ask anyone how does my feet look. like to here your opinion


----------



## Monika1 (Jul 10, 2014)

I would say they look like normal feet. Mine are actually quite similar, and I suspect the average person would be challenged to determine gender by just looking at feet alone (especially under consistent grooming conventions), though there are apparently certain gender-based foot differences. In terms of wearing polish, and what polish, and in what company, this is entirely your choice and your option. I'm glad you have a creative and aesthetic outlet that you enjoy, and hope you have supportive family and friends. Not everyone will support you (even my hubby just shakes his head at my nails) but I don't get the kind of potential resistance you might due to your gender in our current, though slowly changing, societal 'role-expectation' setting.

If I were male and planning to venture out with polished toenails, I would consider the following:

1) Many people will be ambivalent; and some will be fully supportive. Think about how you want to respond.

2) Some people will object subtly and some will object overtly. Again, prepare yourself for possible scenarios when you are not under pressure of the moment, so you can more easily respond, or not, in a way that resonates with you. Sure, how other people feel about your personal fashion preferences shouldn't concern you too much, but we're all human, and sensitive, and you might feel better about how you respond if you've taken the time to consider it.

3) In terms of wearing nail polish on toenails, the reality is that both male and female feet tend to have some hair (both top of the foot and top of the toes, and this goes for hands and finger digits too). Many salons include a shave in their pedicure service. It's up to you. If you enjoy the conventional manicured look that goes with the nail polish, shave and groom the feet.

4) Colours that are brighter and more attention-grabbing will get you more feedback of all kinds. If you want to do this as a slow, graduated transition in your environment, start with the more neutral looks first - the clear, the French mani, and the tanned nude brown polishes closer to your skin-tone. This gets you acclimated to responses and also helps those around you to adjust to your preference of having painted toe nails. (though that is not your responsibility). Then you'd move to lighter and darker solid single colours, and to brighter shades, then different textures and the use of multiple colours. Alternately, you could 'rip off the bandage', and walk around town with a supportive friend in your favourite, brightest, most dynamic look. The con is that the 'shock factor' here can prevent some people, who might have adjusted to the idea and become supportive of your interest with a graduated introduction to the idea, from having the mental time to process the idea and adjust their way of thinking. Their response can then be less supportive as a result. As we don't live in a a bubble and generally care about the people around us, I like doing things in a way that gains me as much positive support as possible.

5) Find others guys who wear polish who can share experience with doing this in our current environment and be supportive of you. I was waiting for some comments here from them too!

6) Do what keeps you safe and makes you happy!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2014)

Way back when Chanel first released Vamp polish, Antonio Banderas was photographed rocking it as a pedicure. I don't look at people's feet, most folks wouldn't notice if you had twelve toes unless you drew their attention to the fact. Do what makes you happy.


----------

